# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  [Infopath 2007] Personnaliser la prsentation d'un mail

## Enthau

Bonjour,

Je me suis cr un formulaire avec un bouton qui envoi un mail lorsque je le ferme. Jusqu'ici rien de bien compliqu.
Ma fonction d'envoi de mail a t cr avec l'assistant de connexion de donnes, ce qui est relativement simple.
Ca marche trs bien, par contre mon soucis c'est que le mail que je reois affiche ma vue, mais sous forme de tableau trs moche avec Outlook.

Je voulais donc savoir si il est possible de crer un format spcial de la vue pour l'afficher, ou dans le pire des cas s'il est possible de ne rien afficher plutt que ce tableau tout vilain... ?

Merci

Tony

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Oui je comprends, mais malheureusement faudra passer par du code pour faire un autre mail, car Infopath ne propose que celui-ci.

Je ne comprends pas trop ton problme d'affichage. Ca affiche trs bien le formulaire dans Outlook 2007 d'ailleurs tu peux mme directement le travailler comme si tu tais dans Infopath?

++

Thierry

P.S. Pour info: l'envoie de mail ne marche que si tu as outlook install sur le poste client.

----------


## Enthau

Salut Thierry.

Merci pour ta rponse.
En fait sur mon poste j'ai Outlook 2003 et Infopath 2007 d'installer, d'o peut-tre la cause de cette affichage.
Tant pis si on peut pas le changer... Au pire j'essaierai de coder l'envoi...

Merci

Tony

----------


## virgul

> Au pire j'essaierai de coder l'envoi...


Si tu veux voici un un exemple de comment raliser cette tache en C#:

http://www.sharepointblogs.com/ssa/a...aged-code.aspx




> En fait sur mon poste j'ai Outlook 2003 et Infopath 2007 d'installer,


C'est dj mieux que mon cas ou certain de mes utilisateurs ont Word XP et Word 2007 install sur le mme poste! Je te dit pas le bordel pour changer les versions

++

Thierry

----------

